# Colorado River near Bastrop



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Jim Darnell and I hit the Colorado river today, at the Hwy 969 bridge/boat ramp. The water was dingy and clumps of grass were floating everywhere, indicating that we hit the river just as water from a dam release was in the area. Fishing was good, but not great. Jim was in search of a 17 inch plus Guadalupe bass, but none over 13 or so were caught. 

A couple of nice largemouth bass, up to 18 inches, did hit the fly. Lots of colorful sunfish did add to the action. We probably caught a couple of dozen fish each. 

I will be in Arkansas for the next 2-3 weeks, chasing some big fish. 

Let's go fishing.


----------



## JHanchera (May 17, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Glad you're back to entertain us with your posts Mike!


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Love the picks! My sons & I ply the waters from old Hwy 71 to old 90 in Columbus. The river has soul.

What we will be targeting this summer when it really get hot are the huge alligator gars we see rolling and floating near the top. Set up a couple of 10wt rods to do battle with. We've decided "hooks" only no nylon/tangle dealies(those are just too hard to get out of an upset gar's mouth). A very slow sinking red/white SeaDucer or Lefty's Deciever bring hits if cast and retrieved within 1' of their eyes. If they bite but no hook up if you then cast to other side of their head they will often hit again (not too bright). Gotta sharpen hooks and resharpen after every few hits. I've tangled with a few big on Lake Corpus Christi in the early 80's, didn't land any really huge ones. The issue was not drags, line capacity but knots/leaders/*patience*.

Thomas hooked a large one last summer on his 6wt tossing a red/white SeaDucer right to it. The battle lasted lasted less time than it takes to type it but he's hooked! He's already done well on small to med gar, now after big boys. Our "bayou tarpon". Hope have pics with big fish and beaming faces soon.

Pete A.

(my oldest sons hand's and youngest feet at Bear Creek Park)


----------

